# Will Work For Wife



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 17, 2005)

Will Work For Wife 

article

[Edited on 6-17-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 17, 2005)

Wow. I bet that guy will be gettin' all kinds of responses!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 17, 2005)

DUDE! Read the "about me" section.....okay...now to find a single female friend for this guy....hmmmm....lol


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jun 17, 2005)

nothing like america, where there are desperate men and woman that want to get married, and on the other side the divorce rate is 50%. seems like the unappreciative are the ones getting married


----------

